
Report: 80’s kids started programming at an earlier age than today’s millennials - hx2a
https://thenextweb.com/dd/2018/01/23/report-80s-kids-started-programming-at-an-earlier-age-than-todays-millennials/
======
hx2a
Although, these results be explained by a much larger number of coders who are
currently in the 18-24 age range with a large percentage who started in high
school.

The data is presented as percentages, not in absolute terms:

[http://research.hackerrank.com/developer-
skills/2018/](http://research.hackerrank.com/developer-skills/2018/)

It could be that in absolute terms the number of coders in that age group who
started when they were 5-10 is as large or larger than the 35-44 age group.

